# Ripon CR Windscreen Letter



## regnarts (Jun 8, 2017)

I stopped off at the CR just outside Ripon near the canal, parked up it was quiet & walked into the town for a couple of hours in the afternoon.
On return I found this letter on the windscreen, we were not sure we wanted to stay the night here anyway so moved on.
We have stayed overnight a couple of times in the past arriving late though without any problem.
Does any one know if the car park belongs to Ripon Races or is it possibly just some busy body or even the campsite
owner round the corner messing with people.
Shame as it is a nice enough spot if passing.


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 8, 2017)

Looking on the WC map, it looks like the lay-by is on an unadopted road, so is probably private land. While it would take time to move you, there's no point upsetting whoever's land it is. I would have moved on too.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 8, 2017)

I was under the impression that it was extra parking for the smaller horse boxes when there are race meetings on.

I think there is a track that goes directly into the racecourse from the back corner.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for the update.

I think it is prudent to remove this from the POIs.


----------



## regnarts (Jun 8, 2017)

I was hoping someone may come along knowing the land owners or even if locals are being over protective.
Seems a shame to lose it, the car park could still be used during the day.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 8, 2017)

At least it was a polite letter. I would have moved on also.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 9, 2017)

just surprised at the letter heading no phone number no contact details etc looks like  a home made jobbie


----------



## regnarts (Jun 9, 2017)

That's what I think too Oldhippy, just wish I had seen them sneaking in when was away.:ninja:


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 9, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> just surprised at the letter heading no phone number no contact details etc looks like  a home made jobbie



I didn't notice that Hippy, and yes, it is strange. Makes you wonder if it is homemade.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jun 9, 2017)

Why should there be a phone number supplied on an obviously friendly reminder that you are parked on private land with a no overnight restriction, it is obvious it is private land.

Too many of the POI are listed without checks on what seems to be private land.

Alf



oldish hippy said:


> just surprised at the letter heading no phone number no contact details etc looks like  a home made jobbie


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 9, 2017)

Alf said:


> Why should there be a phone number supplied on an obviously friendly reminder that you are parked on private land with a no overnight restriction, it is obvious it is private land.
> 
> Too many of the POI are listed without checks on what seems to be private land.
> 
> Alf





Seconded     :wave:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 9, 2017)

Alf said:


> Why should there be a phone number supplied on an obviously friendly reminder that you are parked on private land with a no overnight restriction, it is obvious it is private land.
> 
> Too many of the POI are listed without checks on what seems to be private land.
> 
> ...


just thought why would company print out two lots of stationery one for notes and what if you had broken down and needed to come yact


----------



## alcam (Jun 9, 2017)

Alf said:


> Why should there be a phone number supplied on an obviously friendly reminder that you are parked on private land with a no overnight restriction, it is obvious it is private land.
> 
> Too many of the POI are listed without checks on what seems to be private land.
> 
> Alf



If it was an official letterhead it would have contact details . Surely the question is why wasn't there contact details ?


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 9, 2017)

Alf said:


> Too many of the POI are listed without checks on what seems to be private land.
> 
> Alf



This isn't true - there are very few that are on private land as far as I'm aware.

The overwhelming majority of POIs are roadside, or in clearly marked car parks very few of which are private.

All POI submissions are checked very carefully by me before inclusion, and I often seek clarification from the person making the suggestion.

If in doubt, I do not add them ...


----------

